# Send Keystroke Commands from qLab to Windows PC via LAN



## jenar (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

i am looking for a solution to send keystroke commands from qLab (script cue?) to a Windows PC. 

Important is that i am able to have this (script-)cue in my cuelist in qLab.
Does anyone has an idea or simple solution?

Background Info for this:

I have a Windows Laptop on Stage with Webcam running Open Broadcaster Software (OBS) and 3 scenes. With OBS it is possible to switch via hotkeys trough these scenes. I want to achieve this by sending these keystrokes via LAN from qLab. 

Thanks for any help!
jenar


----------



## rsmentele (Oct 19, 2016)

How about using a USB over Cat5 extender?
http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/196459-Comprehensive-USBA-RJ45-EXT

And an X-Keys
http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/252516-PI-Engineering-Inc-X-Keys-XK-24

I put on a quad button for my Q-Lab 'Go' button so it's nice and big
http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/260792-PI-Engineering-Inc-XK-A-6171-R


----------



## jenar (Oct 19, 2016)

thank you for your idea, but i want to control the windows laptop with qLab. So when i get your idea right, here i control the windows laptop with the usb extender and not with cues from qLab. thats not what i want to achieve. it is necessary that qLab controls the windows laptop (cues with scripts for keystroke commands).


----------



## Amiers (Oct 19, 2016)

I would talk to these people. http://www.obsremote.com/ and see if they have a way you could script Qlab to trigger something on your browser that is connected to your OBS.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 19, 2016)

Just to be clear (I am not offering advice as I haven't used this software), you are looking to find a way to have Qlab output specific keystroke commands via scripting. You already have the PC, using OBS, and can receive commands, fully understanding that process. 

What type of script are you using?


----------



## jenar (Dec 12, 2016)

hi,

i just want to share the solution i have found. download the program "OSC Cursor" witch can be found here:
http://frieder-weiss.de/OSC/index.html

Activade cursor control and in qLab send the right commands. works without any problems.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 12, 2016)

jenar said:


> hi,
> 
> i just want to share the solution i have found. download the program "OSC Cursor" witch can be found here:
> http://frieder-weiss.de/OSC/index.html
> ...


Thank you for coming back and sharing your solution. This truly helps the community.

Cheers!


----------

